# Best used EV for uber?



## testa1973 (Jul 6, 2020)

I have a beat up 2002 Rav 4 that I use for uber eat now. Thinking about getting an EV due to my solar panel generating excessive power during the year.
I have roughly 1800 kwh excessive during a 1-yr period. Which is a waste because power company buy it back at 0.03c/kwh at end of year.

Want to see if anyone can recommend a used EV to use for uber. I do uber parttime after work and my daily average is about 40miles commute + 80 miles doing eat. I would assume if I do uberx it will be more than 80. And probably double that on weekend.

Or is just more beneficial to keep beating my used rav4.


----------



## BobbyR (Mar 4, 2019)

I am using a Chevy Bolt, previously a Nissan Leaf. I got into the Uber / Uber Eats also because of an excess of 3000 kwh/year and I also wanted to make sure to turn in the Nissan Leaf on a lease right at 36000 miles! Your 1800 kwh excess is good for about 7000 "free" miles per year.
I love driving for "free"! Our solar system provides enough for 24,000 miles of EV range per year. The Bolt is awesome because every morning I have a full tank of gas, able to go ~230 miles!


----------



## testa1973 (Jul 6, 2020)

BobbyR said:


> I am using a Chevy Bolt, previously a Nissan Leaf. I got into the Uber / Uber Eats also because of an excess of 3000 kwh/year and I also wanted to make sure to turn in the Nissan Leaf on a lease right at 36000 miles! Your 1800 kwh excess is good for about 7000 "free" miles per year.
> I love driving for "free"! Our solar system provides enough for 24,000 miles of EV range per year. The Bolt is awesome because every morning I have a full tank of gas, able to go ~230 miles!


Do you have any special charger? or just the stock 240V one? How long does it take to fully charge the car? I have about only 9 hours after I finish my job + uber and go home.
Was thinking about bmw I3 REX for peace of mind of gas ability and the I3 is dirty cheap now at around 18000 vs 20000 for bolt considering the MSRP. Looking at 3yr CPO lease return.


----------



## BobbyR (Mar 4, 2019)

I have a ChargePoint 240v charger. I get 6.6 kw/hour out of it.
Fully charged in 9 hours if battery is less than 30 miles per f range. 
All Electric is awesome, zero maintenance!


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Not a Volt.
It seats 4. Not enough seats for Uber's requirements.

don't know if the *Bolt* seats* 5*

BobbyR , how many seats are in a Bolt?


----------



## BobbyR (Mar 4, 2019)

5 seats in a Chevy Bolt. The 3 in the back would be very close quarters!


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

BobbyR said:


> I am using a Chevy Bolt, previously a Nissan Leaf. I got into the Uber / Uber Eats also because of an excess of 3000 kwh/year and I also wanted to make sure to turn in the Nissan Leaf on a lease right at 36000 miles! Your 1800 kwh excess is good for about 7000 "free" miles per year.
> I love driving for "free"! Our solar system provides enough for 24,000 miles of EV range per year. The Bolt is awesome because every morning I have a full tank of gas, able to go ~230 miles!


Hey Bobby... I went and looked at a new 2020 Bolt today (no I wont be buying new). I have been planing setting aside money for a Model S 2014-5 but I got to say the Bolt is probably far better in a few key areas...

The Bolt Front Wheel Drive
The Model S RWD

Bolt Wins.. I live in Minnesota, really need at least fwd

And the Bolt sits so much higher than the Model S .. great view all around for driving in traffic

The Model S sits low and harder to see and harder to get in and out of

So Bolt wins that as well.

The one sore point for me with the Bolt is no rear vents ..I will use a plexiglass Barrier so I would need to engineer and way to get air/heat to passengers

I have top admit sitting in the Bolt I was impressed


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Find a Mercedes diesel that’s been converted to run off used vegetable oil.
Fast food joints would give you the oil lol.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

SleelWheels said:


> Find a Mercedes diesel that's been converted to run off used vegetable oil.
> Fast food joints would give you the oil lol.


YUCK


----------



## macarose (May 5, 2016)

This is Steven Lang. If you google long-term quality or long-term reliability you'll know exactly who I am.

I spend a lot of time looking at the cost effectiveness of various powertrains and unfortunately an EV isn't quite there in terms of value.

Older EVs tend to have a limited range which makes them a bad fit for anyone who plans on driving more than 50 miles a day. I own a car dealership and have owned (and kept) multiple EVs including the Volt, LEAF, 500e, and i-MiEV. The Volt and i-MiEV can't seat five. The 500e has horiffic reliability, and the LEAF generally has a 50 to 60 mile range after only a few years. If you're in a cool climate you may have a fighting chance with a LEAF but warm climates absolutely kill that battery in the long run due to it being air cooled. The wholesale auctions are absolutely loaded with LEAFS that have less than 30 miles of range.

The Bolt would be a consideration if the cost wasn't so steep. Even if you can take full advantage of the tax credits you're still looking in the low-20s. There may be environmental benefits but the costs are still ridiculous.

I buy dozens of vehicles every for rideshare companies around the country. My number one choice? A 2016 to 2017 Kia Forte LX. They sell for less money than the Elantra and Soul even though the LX models have the identical powertrain as the other low-to-mid level models. No CVT. No turbo. No high compression engine. The 1.8 liter and coventional automatic are absolutely bulletproof and you can get them with less than 40,000 miles for no more than $12,000. I just bought a 2017 Forte yesterday for only $8900 and that had 31,725 miles.With the auction's fees, my $500 buy fee and transport the rideshare company is buying it for $10,400. Over 150,000 miles you'll have less than six cents a mile in depreciation. That's cheap.

Anyhow hope this helps. All the best!


----------



## stanigu (Dec 8, 2016)

dauction said:


> Hey Bobby... I went and looked at a new 2020 Bolt today (no I wont be buying new). I have been planing setting aside money for a Model S 2014-5 but I got to say the Bolt is probably far better in a few key areas...
> 
> The Bolt Front Wheel Drive
> The Model S RWD
> ...


Go find a S85D. They're getting pretty cheap now.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

stanigu said:


> Go find a S85D. They're getting pretty cheap now.


How much is cheap?


----------



## testa1973 (Jul 6, 2020)

UberLAguy said:


> How much is cheap?


I think they go for 20K+ now, for 2014 model.
Edit: they are like 35K-40K


----------



## stanigu (Dec 8, 2016)

S60 you can find in 20's. S85D would still be in the 30s. But depending on the model year and who you buy it from, it will have free lifetime supercharging.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

testa1973 said:


> I think they go for 20K+ now, for 2014 model.


Nah..2014 are in the 29K range .. 2013 are in the 25K range ..CarGurus... I've been pricing last year









I've been reading the Tesla forums and seem like more and more owners are getting upset with Tesla not fixing things in a timely manner and repair costs are expensive.(insurance more costly)

I'm thinking the Chevy Bolt is probably the more practical choice .. I can get a 2017 Premier with leather seats etc for 18K-23K depending on miles. I can certainly live with 238 Miles on a charge


----------



## stanigu (Dec 8, 2016)

I don't think so. Show me an S85D (clean title) for 29K. Besides, there was no S85D for 2013.


----------



## testa1973 (Jul 6, 2020)

I think I was wrong, just did a search mostly 85D goes almost 40k, I thought I saw some 2014 going for 20k+ when searching a used model X


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

stanigu said:


> I don't think so. Show me an S85D (clean title) for 29K. Besides, there was no S85D for 2013.


Looking at the Bolt I really am impressed ....I'm not in any hurry. In fact, I wasn't going to buy anything for another 1 1/2 Feb 2022 and drive my lincoln until then. 
But I really have the EV bug ...

Thinking with COVID and so many out of work that we may start seeing a glut of all vehicles and prices really falling ..people can't afford They Bolt ..start looking at what the Banks have

Would like just a bit lower 18K range put 3k down ..finance 15k 48 months... that makes more financial sense as well instead of Spending on the Tesla


----------



## testa1973 (Jul 6, 2020)

dauction said:


> Looking at the Bolt I really am impressed ....I'm not in any hurry. In fact, I wasn't going to buy anything for another 1 1/2 Feb 2022 and drive my lincoln until then.
> But I really have the EV bug ...
> 
> Thinking with COVID and so many out of work that we may start seeing a glut of all vehicles and prices really falling ..people can't afford They Bolt ..start looking at what the Banks have
> ...


Bet at least 70% people out of work weren't buying Tesla or EVs before. Most affected are services industries, where I think most people buying those tesla works in Tech, which aren't affected as much.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

testa1973 said:


> Bet at least 70% people out of work weren't buying Tesla or EVs before. Most affected are services industries, where I think most people buying those tesla works in Tech, which aren't affected as much.


All I need are the 30% :thumbup:


----------



## stanigu (Dec 8, 2016)

dauction said:


> Looking at the Bolt I really am impressed ....I'm not in any hurry. In fact, I wasn't going to buy anything for another 1 1/2 Feb 2022 and drive my lincoln until then.
> But I really have the EV bug ...
> 
> Thinking with COVID and so many out of work that we may start seeing a glut of all vehicles and prices really falling ..people can't afford They Bolt ..start looking at what the Banks have
> ...


Bolt would probably make more financial sense. But Bolt is no Tesla...(full disclosure: I own a Model S).


----------



## testa1973 (Jul 6, 2020)

stanigu said:


> Bolt would probably make more financial sense. But Bolt is no Tesla...(full disclosure: I own a Model S).


what do you think about getting a used one for premium ride and/or 3-5X fair multiplier only? I don't need to make a lot of money, just need enough so I don't get negative income on my schedule C and question by government


----------



## stanigu (Dec 8, 2016)

testa1973 said:


> what do you think about getting a used one for premium ride and/or 3-5X fair multiplier only? I don't need to make a lot of money, just need enough so I don't get negative income on my schedule C and question by government


Yeah that's what I did (or used to do--haven't driven since the pandemic): Lyft Lux and Uber Select only. Once in a while I get a ping. Great part is I never pay for energy since I have free supercharging.


----------



## testa1973 (Jul 6, 2020)

stanigu said:


> Yeah that's what I did (or used to do--haven't driven since the pandemic): Lyft Lux and Uber Select only. Once in a while I get a ping. Great part is I never pay for energy since I have free supercharging.


May I ask how many hours you do per year? and what is the approx Gross, figured need approximately 16K in gross to offset the cost. Never had that kind of Gross when doing x/xl for about 14 hrs a week.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## stanigu (Dec 8, 2016)

dauction said:


>


Have you driven a Tesla? Just curious. I've driven both and driving experience was not even close. Of course I suppose it's what you value--If you're into driving, Tesla blows the doors off of Bolt (and many other cars I might add). Bolt is a nice, practical car that's pleasant to drive that looks kind of peculiar IMHO. Tesla with air suspension is more comfortable.



testa1973 said:


> May I ask how many hours you do per year? and what is the approx Gross, figured need approximately 16K in gross to offset the cost. Never had that kind of Gross when doing x/xl for about 14 hrs a week.


I'm not sure about hours. I've never grossed over $12K in a year. I think I drive about 3 days a week, maybe? Only in the early evening hours.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

stanigu said:


> Have you driven a Tesla? Just curious. I've driven both and driving experience was not even close. Of course I suppose it's what you value--If you're into driving, Tesla blows the doors off of Bolt (and many other cars I might add). Bolt is a nice, practical car that's pleasant to drive that looks kind of peculiar IMHO. Tesla with air suspension is more comfortable.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about hours. I've never grossed over $12K in a year. I think I drive about 3 days a week, maybe? Only in the early evening hours.


Oh yes I know it isn't even close...I'm trying to make the best financial decision


----------



## testa1973 (Jul 6, 2020)

stanigu said:


> Have you driven a Tesla? Just curious. I've driven both and driving experience was not even close. Of course I suppose it's what you value--If you're into driving, Tesla blows the doors off of Bolt (and many other cars I might add). Bolt is a nice, practical car that's pleasant to drive that looks kind of peculiar IMHO. Tesla with air suspension is more comfortable.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about hours. I've never grossed over $12K in a year. I think I drive about 3 days a week, maybe? Only in the early evening hours.


not sure about @dauction, but I test drove Leaf, Model 3, BMW i3, and hyundai Kona before. I think Leaf and tesla offers the better regen braking, where I can save brake pad and true one paddle driving. But tesla has the only best autopilot out there, hyundai and leaf can't even make a slight larger curve.


----------

